# Added second hd (ata) but.....



## beastie_007 (Apr 22, 2009)

Hello all,

i have installed FreeBSD 7.1 with serveral services. All works fine but i want to make a full backup now on a second hd (slave on primary controller)

situation:
First hd : 40 gb (ado)
FreeBSD 7.1 installed and i used all space for the o.s. 

Second hd : 80 gb (ad1)
Slave jumperd
No problems with bios of the motherboard. (automatic added)

with sysinstall i tried to add the second hd via  configure / fdisk and have chosen for option A. use entire disk, then write changes. After made the partition i went to Disklabel and tried via Create  / Filesystem / mountpoint configuring my second hd.

On screen i saw the message 'Unable to write disk to disk ad1!'
To edit the labels on a running system set.

Sysctl Kern.geom.debugflags=16 and try angain.

what can i do to solve the problem ?
can i add a rule in the file sysctl.conf
Kern.geom.debugflags=16

or are there better solutions

i am looking forward to the answers

Beastie_007 :\


----------



## SirDice (Apr 22, 2009)

Just enter *sysctl kern.geom.debugflags=16* before you start sysinstall. 

When you create the slice, choose to write. It'll complain but this is because you shouldn't write during the install, just ignore the warning. 

You can also use the fdisk(8) and disklabel(8) commands. See the handbook: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/disks-adding.html


----------



## phoenix (Apr 23, 2009)

Don't use sysinstall for anything except installing the OS.  Period.  It will, eventually, wreak more havoc on your system then you'll want to deal with.  sysinstall is an installer not a general system configuration tool.

Instead, use the tools that come with the OS.  For example, use fdisk(8) and disklabel(8) to slice and partition disks.  Or, if you prefer a menu-based TUI, try sade(8).  Or even sysutils/sfdisk.


----------

